# Waiver Application



## ShantiBhushan (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi 

I am Indian Citizen and my ICT visa validity is going to expire now and 4 years is going to complete. 
I want to apply for Critical skill visa within South Africa. I have SAQA and IITPSA.
But as per the Visa norms I can not apply this from South Africa.
I have applied for waiver application. I received explanation form DHA regarding exact regulation I want should be waived.
Can someone let me please which section I need to specify.
"specify which regulation you want to be waive (quote it as it is written in the Immigration Regulation)"
I know two 1. 10(6) and 2. 31(2) (c) of the Act.
But I am still not able to convince them. What should I mentioned in application to get waiver so that I can apply CSV within South Africa.

Thanks
S Bhushan


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Shantibhushan. I am also in a same position. Lets speak on the phone.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

papermania said:


> Hi Shantibhushan. I am also in a same position. Lets speak on the phone.


Ahhh what an selfish reply. Now other people won't know the answer!


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

hi,ShantiBhushan ,how are you.have you got your waiver approved to allow you change of status within SA?


----------

